# Finding a way home



## Daniel (Nov 24, 2007)

I'ts been a long time since I wrote anything and back then it was in my native language  So I'll apologize for any grammar and spelling errors i've made in this little story. But I do hope you will have a nice reading anyway. 
I've taken the story from my two year old roleplaying character so this is truly, just the begining. 

Constructive criticism is always welcome!
Enjoy! 

-----------------------------------

Chapter I
Part I

The dark renegade cruiser Legacy opened a hatch in its abdomen, out of it a small pod-like vessel shot out and decended onto the ever cloudier atmopshere of the wartorn planet.
It shook violently as it entered and heavy winds threw themselves at it as it plough threw the clouds.
With ear cracking noise it crashed down between the unknowing snowcovered branches below.
The drop pod stood silent after its descent, snow dancing around it as branches hit the ground.
On other worlds this would have been a strange event, not only that a drop pod smashed into the ground in the middle of nowhere.
But that it landed on it's head, which would indicate that those inside the pod were now upside down.
One would think that a space marine knew how to keep his pod in the right direction, meaning bottom down and head up.
However, if anyone would be standing and watching the event unfold they would realize that out of the pod climbed two normal humans.
One quite thin and angry, screaming and yelling at the other who were a bit more muscular and more comfortable with the current situation.

"I didnt sign up for this shit! One moment im having a nice quite drink at a starport and the next, bam! Im falling at deadly speeds
in a tin-can with an insane ex inquisitor bound for glory!"
The thin man yelled at the other as they had finaly got on their feet, standing up.
The muscular man was waring a white camo flak armour and an old IG-helmet with warm black boots and pants to that. He climed back into the pod and threw out a brand new las rifle, four hiking bags and a grenade pack. The other was dressed in a light white camo carpace armour and combat boots.
He had blonde curly har and ice blue eyes and his jawline was perfect clearly a noble man on the wrong side of the galaxy.

"Gunther, if you are ever going to find your destiny you will have to stop with the constant whining"
The muscular man said, he had brown eyes and below the helmet a dark black messed up air was hidden, un shaved and a rough face covered with various scars.

"Stell.. you blew up my boss and made it look like it was heretics that did it. Cultists! You lie and bribe your way into prison where
im held and force me to come with you! IM A WANTED MAN, FOR HERECY! By the Emperor I had a good life! This.. this is utter crap!"

Gunther jumped up and down trying to hold his warmth as he screamed in fury at Stell who stood silent waiting for the angry little man to calm down.

"Here" he handed over two of the four bags "Take them"

Gunther looked at him furiously and grabbed the bags, hanging them over his shoulder.

"So where are we anyway? All I see is trees and snow"

"Cadia"

"Oh right" a moment passed "Where did you say we where again?"

"Cadia"

"Are you INSANE?!" Gunther yelled as he ran after Stell who had pulled up a data slate, his face turned slighty green as the screen lit up his face. On it he studied a map of the planet and began to walk in a direction marked by waypoints. He connected the data slate to one smaller he had on his wrist, hard to come by technology with bumps and scratches that looked much like the once on his face.

"Well that depends on who you ask, some might indeed say that I am insane. But if you ask me, I have everything figured out"

Gunther shook his head "You can count me as some"

"For now yes, but in time, you will see"

"See what?"

"Your destiny Gunther, your destiny" Stell smiled as he pushed forward through the dense snow.

They had arrived in the morning and kept on through the day, when nightfall came they set up camp in a small clearing in the woods.
Gunther shivvered of cold and began to collect pieces of wood and throwing them into a pile.
Stell opened one bag and pulled out two small packages, he placed them two meters from echother and pushed a small button on each of them.
The small packages inflated into a one-man tents, Gunther came back an threw a final pair of loggs into what now was a large pile of various tree chunks.

"Can you go over there?" Gunther asked and pointed at the other side of the camp, some 15 meters away from the pile of tree chunks and where he was standing.

"I thought you didnt like to use your abilities?" Stell asked

"Well.. someone forgot to mention that we would be landing in the middle of nowhere where it snowed. I for one was hoping for a nice cozy hotel with room service but no, we have to be tough like real men! And go wild and crazy in the woodlands, could you just go away?"

"So you didnt bring anything to light a fire with" Stell grinned

"No, shut up, go away"

Stell shrugged and walked to the other side of the camp and looked at Gunther. He stood silent and the snowflakes seemed to slowly stop in mid air and the temperature in the small clearing increased, melting the snowflakes and the surface of the snowcovered landscape around the tents revealing green grass waiting for better weather.
A short moment passed and flames burst up from the pile of chunks.
Gunther put his hands over the fire and looked up at the sky which grew darker by the minute.

"See, I knew you would come in handy" Stell said and walked up to the fire, digging through another bag and pulling out two millitary nourishment bars.
"here, eat. But only half of it" he said and threw one over to Gunther.

Gunther looked at it, never before in his life had he thought about replacing a solid warm good meal in the evening for a... candy bar.

"What is it?" he asked

Stell smiled "It's a nourishment bar, the imperial guard uses it out on the field. Half a bar represents a full meal, it's packed with with everything you need. Eat to much and you will have stomach akes for a week."

Gunther moaned as he sat down infront of the fire and slowly ate half the bar.
Six months ago he had been sitting in one of the many cafés in the starport of Eliza II. A planet famed in its sector for its private luxury resorts.
Gunther was employed by a rich trade house for his abilities to catch various thoughts and images from those they traded with. His boss had been on of their more successfull mercants.
What no one knew was that Gunther was quite poor in the telepathy department, enough to be used in trade affairs but not quite anything that he himself would brag about. He was the son of a trader who regularly visited Holy Terra with various goods. There he had meet Gunthers mother, a daughter of a mercant stationed at Holy Terra to purchase goods for the Ecclesiarchy.
One day though that seemed like any other day, Gunther decided to take a pause and get a drink and join up the Trade Guild vessel in orbit after his boss and his retinue.
However, faith decided that he should be spending an awful lot of time imprisoned for heresy since "he" blew up his by then, former boss.
As it turned out, the person behind the bombing was not a fanatic chaos cult but Stell. A former inquisitor who had discovered himself that Gunthers boss was upcoming heretic and had him exterminated.
It would have ended right there if not Gunther had been a Psyker.
So, bluffing and bribing himself into the prison to check if this was true and then gently "steal" Gunther from his most certain death.

Now, months later Gunther found himself on a wartorn and often invaded planet with his newfound friend. Not that he would call him friend, but atleast he was still alive.

"So, what exactly are we doing here?" he asked and took another bite of the nourishment bar. It felt wierd to eat so little that made his stumich feel so full.

Stell tucked down his now half eaten bar in a pocket and began to change socks. "We are here to investigate two things, one being a heretic cult and the other.. I'll tell you if we survive the first thing"

Gunther raised one eyebrow and took his last bite for the day.
"This is Cadia, im sure that there are people here who can take care of that themselves.. you know, trained people. Not noble people like me"

Stell laughed and smiled at Gunther "Ha! well, you seem to forget. You have a destiny to fulfil!"

Gunther snorted "bah! You keep talking of this destiny but refuse to reveal what in the name of the emperor its about!"

"You will find out, in time, when you are ready. Which you are not now. Its time to get some sleep, it will be a long day tomorrow. Good night Gunther, and dont you go anywhere"

"Who me? Where? Oh right I'll just call the travel agent and ask them to fetch me a flyer to get me out of here.." Gunther replied and got inside his tent. "Good night Stell, and dont you go anywhere"



Chapter I
Part II

Stell woke up Gunther in the middle of the night, they had got some four hours sleep but wolves had patroled the area and it was time to move on. They continued through the blistering night onto mid day before they made another stop, resting for about an hour and finishing that last half of the nourishment bar.
When night fell again they made camp with their backs towards a cliff wall. It had stoped snowing and the sky above was filled with flickering stars, they set up a fire and tuck in early. Hoping to get a full eight hours of sleep.

Gunther woke up with sweat running down his face, nightmares had haunted him this night and he had a vauge feeling that something wasnt right. He got out of his sleeping bag and pulled on his clothes. A set of warm thin clothes that would keep him somewhat heated while walking around in his heavy armour. With the boots on he sneaked out of the tent and in between the trees. His breath almost freezing to ice as he waited, watched. Terrified that the horrors of all the legends he had heard about cadia would come charging into the camp and drag him into the eye of terror.

Suddenly there were movement among the trees, something heavy was coming this way. Out of the trees a lonely bear came walking, sniffing the surroundings attracted by the new smells and the warmth of the fire. Gunther held his breath, what to do now?! Wait and hope for it to be gone or attack it and die trying? 
His hand slowly moved to his waist only to realize that the auto gun he had been equiped with still lay in the tent. The snow cracked below the giant bears feet as he aproached the camp, raising his head and sniffing the air. It turned towards Stells tent and began to examinate it. 
Damn that fool! Praise the emperor that he would not wake up and anger the bear!
Gunther watched in terror as the bear began to shove at the tent with one of his gigantic paws. There was no time to loose, Gunther looked around himself and found a branch. He picked it up and threw it at the unsuspecting bear and made the most intimidating roar he could muster hoping to scare the bear away.
Unfortunally being a bear on cadia often meant that there was no state between calm and furious, it charged in the general direction of Gunther who in turn stood frozen to the ground in panic.

Only in the very last minute did he react, Gunther rose his hand in the air and focused his mind, stoping the bear in its charge and lifting it from the ground. The air crystalized around him and his fingers sparceled as he acted in panic and had no real grip of what he was doing. The warp surged in the area and the snow slowly began to raise from the ground and float upwards.
He threw the bear against the largest tree he could see. With the raw force Gunther used the bear flew like a bullet from a bolt gun into the tree which exploded into thousands of pieces. Splinter flying every where along with blood, gore and tissue. 
As Stell finaly steped out of his tent, before him lay a bears head in a pool of blood and infront of the fire Gunther lay unconscious, sparks still dancing on his hand. As soon as Stell came near Gunther the sparks stoped and he put him to sleep inside his own tent. 

Morning came and the woods were covered in a dense fog. The carnage had frozen to ice and now looked like one of many anonymous battles on Cadia.
Stell lit a fire using the combat lighter he had brought with him and let Gunther sleep another hour. Once woken up it took some time for him to exit the tent.
"You could have just used a gun?" Stell asked as he ate on a nourishment bar.

"I forgot it in the tent" Gunther replied and sat down infront of the fire.

"So.. what happend? Did you loose control?"

Gunther sat silent for a moment staring into the dancing flames. "Yes.. I froze in panic, I just reacted with instinct to survive"

"Do that again and I will shoot you where you stand, panic is the seed of chaos and heresy" Stell said and stood up "Time to move, get your gear togeather. We will arrive at our first objective in three days, no more bear bashing during that time" he reached out his hand and offered Gunther a nourishment bar.
Gunther nodded and took it and got up, gathering his gear.

They walked in silence for another three days before they reached the woods. Overlooking a wartorne farmland surrounding _Defksr_, a city currently under siege by heretics and cultists. In the distant they could see bands of advancing heretics moving in on the never silent defence possitions among the building, spitting out cleansing fire as it tore the attackers to pieces as they kept coming.
Gunther looked at the sky and noted no air support of any means of transport. 
"Where are they coming from?" 
Stell shivered "probably some wretched witch holding a warp gate open and through it the haunted forces of chaos comes to plauge this land."
"And I guess that the cult we are investigating is somewhere inside that town?"
"Yes"
"So we have to get by the heretics and convince the defenders that we are not cultists and let us in?"
"Yes"
"You make it all sound so easy"
"Yes, yes I do"
They quickly began their descent down the slope which was filled with human sized rocks. Five minutes later they threw themselves into a trench, just as they reached it the ground began to shake and thunder was coming their way. Some four hundred meeters away a Chaos rhino came rumbeling in full speed.
"By the Emperor! run!" Gunther said and began to sprint up the slope towards the woods, closly followed by Stell. Tracer fire began to hit the ground around them and they dived behind a large rock. 
Stell glanced over the rock and saw the Rhino come to a stop. It was an old and rusty piece of metal with few armaments. Only a heavy stubbor on the top and what seemed to be a works-sometime-bolter turret in the front passanger seat. The back doors opened up and seven heretics exited quickly heading up towards their possition.
Stell pulled up his las rifle and lay a barrage of fire on the incoming enemies, one flew backwards as a shot punched him in the chest, burning a hole straight through him. Another recieved a shot in the leg and fell down screaming in pain. The others quickly took cover behind some rocks.
"Ha! Emperors blessed child! We are coming for you and we will eat your flesh while you are still alive! Come out and play with us!"
Gunther drew his auto gun and leaned out from the rock taking aim, one heretic with a large double barreld las rifle was trying to flank them, the auto gun barked as bullets exited the barrel heading into the head of the heretic which exploded into a cloud of blood and gore coloring the white snow.
Just as he was about to take cover again a las shot hit him in the leg, just between one piece of armour and another. Gunther fell down screaming in pain and cursing the heretic for his deeds.
Stell pulled up a grenade and threw it at the direction of the shot, moments later body parts came flying through the air as the grenade exploded. Throwing up dirt, snow and blood.
"Blood for the blood god!" one heretic yelled and charged their possition only to be mowed down by lasfire. The remaining three was shot down while trying to better their possitions, outgunned by Stells superior skills.

He grabbed Gunther and threw him over the shoulder and began to walk towards the Rhino which was covered in diabolic runes and markings, skulls and other wretched chaos items. Just as they were about to cross the ditch the Rhino shook and heavy stomps was heard as a large warrior exited the Rhino. Covered in thick armour, chaos symbols and an evil grinning smile. His hand holding the larges hand cannon Gunther had ever seen. To him it was a monster, a pure evil monster that should be exterminated for his heresy!
The chaos marine looked at the sad pair infront of him, how could these two puny mortals kill all of his minions? No matter, they would die, now. He raised the boltgun and aimed it at them, grinning.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

great start man. i cant wait to see this story through. oh and by the way its stomach, not stumich. cheers dude :grin:


----------



## wolf. (Nov 10, 2007)

ah, nice beginning, looks like its going to develop nicely.


----------



## drake1813 (Sep 23, 2007)

Sounds awsome. Keep posting man


----------



## Daniel (Nov 24, 2007)

Updated, thanks for all the comments  Hope you enjoy part II.


----------

